

Catfan – A clear and simple social networking - qatrix

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m Angel, the founder of Catfan.<p>Catfan is a clear and simple social networking, and you can connect your friends anytime, anywhere with beautiful interface and happy atmosphere :)<p>We are focusing on providing the best user interface and user experience for you, and managing the warming community atmosphere that make you feel at home. Hope you will like it.<p>We are now started fundraising. And if you like it and you want to join with us, we are always welcome :)<p>Please visit:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;catfan.me<p>PS: I&#x27;m also the founder of Medoo, a kind of PHP database framework project.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;medoo.in<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;catfan&#x2F;Medoo<p>Sincerely,
Angel<p>Email: angel@catfan.me
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
I closed it the moment I saw a huge anime image coming up as I scrolled.
Perhaps give a warning that this is related to that sort of thing?

~~~
qatrix
Well, yes. Most of user are like animation, cartoon and game. They are very
well.

